# What Kind Of Vaper Are You Quiz



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)

*Link:http://allthejuices.com/what-kind-of-vaper-are-you/*

*My result:*

*Eager Vaper*

If someone made a vaping videogame, you would have just finished the tutorial.You're probably picking up a few different atomisers and have a whole shelf of juice, have you tried rebuildables yet? You should really give them a go 






Created by All the Juices

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Some of those questions are hilarious

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (1/11/13)

The mod is your hammer, and the atomiser your anvil. In your hands, kanthal is pliable steel and silica bends at yourwill - you are craftsman and have control over your entire vaping experienced.

I think this is a bit wrong for now, but I'm getting there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)

*Dedicated Hobbyist*

The mod is your hammer, and the atomiser your anvil. In your hands, kanthal is pliable steel and silica bends at your will - you are craftsman and have control over your entire vaping experienced.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightfearz (1/11/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

I must admit, I only knew the Voop question because of Crafty's other post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)

Derick said:


> I must admit, I only knew the Voop question because of Crafty's other post


 
Same here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)

Just one of my many public services

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightfearz (1/11/13)

Voop is awesome, but what would the analogue version have been called?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)

smoop?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightfearz (1/11/13)

well analogues stink by default, why not just call it poop...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET (1/11/13)

*Dedicated Hobbyist*

The mod is your hammer, and the atomiser your anvil. In your hands, kanthal is pliable steel and silica bends at your will - you are craftsman and have control over your entire vaping experienced.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

Another Dedicated hobbyist here! We should rename the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

haha - yeah, must admit, newbies to the forum might feel a bit out of place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Divan Smit (16/4/15)

Good day 
I'm Divan
Been vaping for some time now, extreme hobbyist. Can't wait for my sx! Wan't to explore the world of temp control vaping with Nicol...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (16/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (16/4/15)

well thats news to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (16/4/15)

*Vaping Enthusiast*
Vaping is no longer new and you're e-cig training wheels have been removed. You're not an ex-smoker, you’ve proven your dedication and with smoking long behind you you can proudly call youself Vaper. Keep at it, and pass on what you have learned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/15)

*The Connoisseur*
Shinyitus might have bitten you hard, but your words carry weight and your voice speaks directly to the vapers soul. If you use your knowledge for good, you'll be the Yoda of many forums, but get a move on with that new atomiser you're planning ok?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (16/4/15)




----------



## Andre (16/4/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)




----------



## dekardy (16/4/15)




----------



## Matt (16/4/15)




----------



## Dubz (16/4/15)




----------



## Ollie (16/4/15)




----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/15)

I just took the What kind of vaper are you quiz on All the Juices, and I'm a


----------



## zadiac (16/4/15)

*Dedicated Hobbyist*
The mod is your hammer, and the atomiser your anvil. In your hands, kanthal is pliable steel and silica bends at your will - you are craftsman and have control over your entire vaping experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (16/4/15)

I just took the What kind of vaper are you quiz on All the Juices, and I'm a


----------



## Daniel (16/4/15)

PLUS



spot on @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (16/4/15)




----------



## Silver (16/4/15)

Dedicated Hobbyist for me
Lol, some of those questions need a bit of changing
We need a SA version!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)




----------



## GadgetFreak (17/4/15)

​


----------



## DoubleD (17/4/15)

I just took the What kind of vaper are you quiz on All the Juices, and I'm a


----------



## Justink (17/4/15)




----------



## hands (17/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/4/15)

Also 'enthusiast'


----------



## BansheeZA (17/4/15)




----------



## Achmat89 (17/4/15)

I just took the What kind of vaper are you quiz on All the Juices, and I'm a


----------



## ET (17/4/15)




----------



## Alex (17/4/15)

I just took the What kind of vaper are you quiz on All the Juices, and I'm a

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juntau (17/4/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoemDoef (17/4/15)

I just took the What kind of vaper are you quiz on All the Juices, and I'm a


----------



## johan (17/4/15)

Geez !!! ... am I the only "eager vaper"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MagicBullet (18/4/15)

Well hallo everyone! New to the forum. Thanks for having me.

*Eager Vaper*
If someone made a vaping videogame, you would have just finished the tutorial.You're probably picking up a few different atomisers and have a whole shelf of juice, have you tried rebuildables yet? You should really give them a go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/4/15)

MagicBullet said:


> Well hallo everyone! New to the forum. Thanks for having me.
> 
> *Eager Vaper*
> If someone made a vaping videogame, you would have just finished the tutorial.You're probably picking up a few different atomisers and have a whole shelf of juice, have you tried rebuildables yet? You should really give them a go


Most welcome to the forum. Pleased to have you here. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/4/15)

The Connoisseur

Shinyitus might have bitten you hard, but your words carry weight and your voice speaks directly to the vapers soul. If you use your knowledge for good, you'll be the Yoda of many forums, but get a move on with that new atomiser you're planning ok?

I have no idea what this means 



Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA (19/4/15)

*Casual Vaper*
Maybe you've not been vaping too long, or you don't have all that much kit just yet - but you've joined the ranks of the vaper and whether your still smoking, dual fueling or starting to cut down... Ahead lies adventure, wisdom and freedom from smoking. The road might feel long, but you've taken the first steps towards a smoke free life.


----------



## mbera (20/4/15)

Dedicated Hobbyist

The mod is your hammer, and the atomiser your anvil. In your hands, kanthal is pliable steel and silica bends at your will - you are craftsman and have control over your entire vaping experienced.


----------



## ExoSkully (21/4/15)

Dedication proven and with can proudly call Myself a Vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

ExoSkully said:


> Dedication proven and with can proudly call Myself a Vaper.



Ah, welcome to the forum @ExoSkully !
Glad you joined us
I recognise that avatar pic. Ha ha

When you get a moment, please inyroduce yourself here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-225#post-212301

All the best


----------



## rvdwesth (21/4/15)

Sounds about right yes...


----------



## TylerD (21/4/15)

Huh?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

